#  Erste Hilfe >   Wie verhalte ich mich bei Vergiftungsfall  bei Kindern? >

## StefanD.

Hallo.., 
mitunter sind die Enkel zu Besuch bei den Großeltern. Da wird an fast alles gedacht. An ein Schutzgitter für den Kochherd. Die Steckdosen haben einen Kinderschutz usw.. 
Ja und dann vergisst man doch einmal den Schrank mit den Reinigungsmitteln udgl. abzuschließen. Ja und Kinder sind sehr neugierig und probieren wie gehe ich dann vor? (das betroffene Kind schreit nur noch und Panik macht sich breit ..) 
Rufe ich zuerst den Giftnotdienst an ?   BVL - Liste der Giftnotrufzentralen 
Oder zuerst  den Notarzt Telefon 112 ? 
Mitunter denkt man daran dem Kind etwas zum Trinken zu geben um das Problem zu verdünnen! Das kann aber z.B. bei Spülmittel absolut kontraproduktiv sein!  *Also wie geht man in dem Fall am besten und sichersten vor? * Gruss StefanD.  :Huh?:   
Eine Art Kurzanweisung für *verschiedene* Notfälle -  Motorradunfall - Helm abnehmen

----------


## kaya

Hallo, 
zusätzlich zur Vorgehensweise bei Giftunfällen gibt es hier auch zu vielen anderen Notfällen mit Kindern oder Babys sehr hilfreiche Tipps...  http://www.gesundheit.de/familie/bab...i-vergiftungen 
LG kaya

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Kaya, 
danke für die Antwort evtl. könnte man ja noch zu der _Ina Mersch_* Vergiftungs-Schutzkarte* noch die Aktion* 
> Sicheres Haus <* nennen.  http://das-sichere-haus.de/uploads/t...agespflege.pdf 
Viele Grüsse StefanD.

----------


## Wissenjäger

Einfach die Rettung, das ist am sichersten.

----------


## bronchitosaurus

Warum ist das bei Spülmittel kontra?

----------


## StefanD.

Je mehr Flüssigkeit zugeführt wird um so mehr Schaum kann sich bilden.  Die Speiseröhre von Kindern ist kürzer! Dies kann im schlimmsten Fall dazu führen das Schaum in die Lunge kommt. Das sollte man unbedingt vermeiden!

----------

